# Started my starter - 2nd episode



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza, I use unbleached all-purpose (Five-Roses); it works for me.

About the bagels, I was asking because I can't find high-gluten flour for bagels. Was wondering if you had a source...

----------

Some days, I wish I was living in Alaska! phew...

---------

KyleW: These two recipes from Craig Kominiak (the white and the wholewheat loaves) are among my very favorites, right after Steve Sullivan's. (I put up a picture of his Couronne on page 2 of the previous thread). I also use them to make dinner rolls in financier pans (two balls dough per pan (about 1 1/2 oz. each). Yummy.

TBH is right and I think you will find the 240 rule in La Brea.



[ July 12, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Kimmie,

I think the highest gluten flour available is bread flour. If it's not what you want, go to a bagel shop and ask what type of flour they use and where you could get some. They might even be willing to sell you some. Or try calling one of the flour company they'll tell you if they make it and who they sell it to.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Iza,

I might just do that. Not that I haven't thought about it but it might work, just like getting fresh yeast from the baker, right?

Thanks.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

King Arthur's Bread Flour is 12.7% protien and they have a high gluten (Sir Lancelot) which is 14.2 %.

I know King Arthur doesn't ship to Canada so this info is for reference purposes 

[ July 11, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I know, you're just making me cringe!!



[ July 11, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Kyle- you're right. You have to add in the friction factor, but I don't know if I worry about that with a tabletop mixer. But with a bigger one it's something like a degree per minute of mixing.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Kimmie,

King Arthur does ship to Canada. I called them once to inquire about a few things was told there woud be no problem with shipping. I didn't ask about flour though. 


If they don't ship their flour to Canada, the border is not that far, a quick trip to the other side for a bag of flour wouldn't take more then an afternoon. I've been seriously considering going doing that myself.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

I just sent them an e-mail. I went on their website not so long ago and read that they did not take international orders at that time.

Thank you so much. My hopes are up.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Again, thank you Iza.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh, this is a happy day 

Welcome to The Round Table Kimmie!

[ July 12, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Round Table indeed.

Thanks KyleW!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Ernest Eats!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

you're welcome Kimmie I am glad I was able to help you.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I must say, Sisi, you made my day!!! 

KyleW,

Ernest does look like a healthy milk shake...finally! And the foul smell will lessen with time. Keep it up, bread will be there soon.

BTW, the rustic bread at p. 109 is very good, if you like olives.

Been to Bouley yet?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I had raisin scones from Bouley for breakfast yesterday


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Mmmmmmmm

I wonder if they are as good as Sisi's... 










[ July 13, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

oooooooo KyleW,

At 7 days, Ernest's mood is very bubbly. Seven more days to go and Ernest will be transformed into a lovely Rustic loaf, with herbs and olives!

That's so cool!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Nah my scones are the best! I'm the







of scones.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Run for your lives! It's Mt. Saint Ernest!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)




----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Did Ernest calm down?

How is he doing?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Ernest is alive and well. Having seen him explode once, I now take certain precautions like moving him to the biggest bowl I own! Even so, I need to "knock him down" 2-3 times after his second daily feeding. Now what I need is time to bake with him since he is ready. I am also going to maintain a smaller amount of him as the first 5 days of feeding goes through an awful lot of flour, about 2 1/2 lbs/day for 1lb 2 Oz of starter.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

KyleW:
Ernest really needs to diet. Also, put a leash on him.

[ July 17, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You can give some away or freeze a portion following the instructions in the book or right here.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have been freezing containers of Ernest on a daily basis since the feedings began. I was not aware of specific freezing instructions, I'll look for the tonight. I can't seem to get that angelfire link to open.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Just in case, I had printed the freezing instructions because there are little tricks that Nancy didn't provide. Of course, that document is at home...It will take a lot less space in your freezer too, I promise--got room for a ziplock?

I just have to type them up and post them for you. Will do that tonight.

As for the link, the website seems to be quite unreliable. They have annoying long "down times" too often!

Talk to you tonight.



[ July 17, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Here Kyle,

I'm so glad I printed it, allowing me to find the "front door" to the website.

Click here and scroll down to "Preserving your starter".


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks Kimmie. I have a couple of 1lb 2oz containers in the freezer. I will dry some tonight. I am also going to start actual making Ernest earn his keep tonight. I am going to have to adapt the La Brea time table to my own. I know she talks about baking on your own schedule but it still requires attention every 3-4 hours, at some stages. I will see what I can work out.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I look forward, Kyle.

Hope you will post photos of Ernest (finally transformed into rustic loaf, with or without the olives...), along with his _dried out_ partner!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Ernest over proofed!

That which does not kill me makes me stronger


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Kyle,

I commiserate!

Summer is probably a little trickier because it's harder to control the temp in the kitchen.

At least your bread tastes good. Don't despair, it happened to me also!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Re-read in the Bread builders where he talks abouit low ph causing the gluten to go slack.
I used to make sourdough with a commercially prepared powder, an inoculant of lactobacillus sanfrancisco. This used to happen all the time, and it turned out, so I was told, that the ph was going too low. The company that made the stuff had a bunch of different inoculants and the guy who put the formula together came up with a way to make 100 loaves of bread out of a tsp of this powder. They stopped selling it, but their main business is selling stuff that helps silage ferment. Chr. Hansen Labs, they're on the web.


----------

